# "Zufällige Verzauberungen" nicht da?



## Mightymagic (19. März 2008)

Hi,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass man die zufälligen Verzauberungen bestimmter Items nicht mit einrechnen kann. Als Beispiel seien hier die Abyssische Plattensabatons des XYZ genannt. Je nach Ausführung sind diese nicht gerade unwichtig für die korrekte Berechnung von Punkten.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Items aus der Buffed-DB übernommen werden und dort die verschiedenen Arten (bei den Abyssische Plattensabatons alleine 27) nicht einzeln aufgeführt werden, wertet den Beitrag bitte noch als Verbesserungsvorschlag. Evtl. kann man die Werte ja dann "händisch" nach-/eintragen um die Berücksichtigung in den Werten hin zu bekommen??!

Gruß Mightymagic,

der sich nun wieder an die weitere Planung von Charakteren begibt.^^


----------



## Valkum (20. März 2008)

Nunja wenn man alle items dann einfließen lässt, wäre das wieder mal eine ganze menge. Aber ich bin mir sicher, das die entwickler da irgendwie ne möglich keit finden

# Tipp: Untermenü bei solchen Items ^^


----------



## Nakar (20. März 2008)

Hallo,

Items mit zufälligen Verzauberungen bzw. Stats findest du, wenn du beim Suchfilter "[x] Zufallseigenschaften" auswählst.

Gruß


----------



## Mightymagic (20. März 2008)

Nakar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Items mit zufälligen Verzauberungen bzw. Stats findest du, wenn du beim Suchfilter "[x] Zufallseigenschaften" auswählst.
> 
> Gruß



Gestern und heute versucht, Item gefunden, aber die Stats zum Beispiel von den " Abyssische Plattensabatons des Zauberhexers " weiterhin nicht gefunden.

Will heissen, wie soll ich dann Werte korrekt anzeigen lassen...


----------

